# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #55 Wait.

## Admin

Aphorism #55 Wait.

It's a sign of a noble heart dowered with patience, never to be in a hurry, never to be in a passion. First be master over yourself if you would be master over others. You must pass through the circumference of time before arriving at the centre of opportunity. A wise reserve seasons the aims and matures the means. Time's crutch effects more than the iron club of Hercules. God Himself chasteneth not with a rod but with time. He 1 spake a great word who said, "Time and I against any two."Fortune herself rewards waiting with the first prize.

More...

----------


## Virgil

Oooh, I like that. Very wise, although I'm such an impatient person.

----------

